
Rails and Merb Merge: Performance - ivey
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2009/rails-and-merb-merge-performance-part-2-of-6/
======
sjs
It's really great to see 2 projects come together like this. Throwing up your
hands in frustration and just designing a new web framework seems to be the
way things are done these days. Actually working together to improve something
that is already deployed and popular is harder, but the pay off is going to be
great from the look of it. Major kudos to everyone involved.

~~~
sunkencity
I really like how mature rails is these days, there's so much good stuff
around for rails, and it keeps on getting better.

Interesting with ruby 1.9 performance, I've been thinking about making the
switch. I doubt that the pay-as you go services will switch anytime soon, if
it will half their winnings in the short run.

